# Surf fishing high tide - low tide



## hellbent

What would be your choice, given you have any six hour slot you choose to fish on a particular day? What are the factors?


----------



## jcreamer

hellbent said:


> What would be your choice, given you have any six hour slot you choose to fish on a particular day? What are the factors?


I may be wrong but I would like to fish at the start of high tide. Just as the tide is starting to come in. I have never had any luck at low tide.


----------



## scavengerj

I'll typically fish any. For me, it depends on what the bottom is like where I am going to be fishing. Some areas I may be able to get to better (further out) during a low tide, conversly there are places closer in that will produce better during a high tide.


----------



## BentHook

That's a loaded question.Some beaches I only fish the high tide and others only the low end.
In general,if it's a flat beach I'll fish the last of the out going for table fish like whiting or pompano.
High tide I save for deep water beaches in the first gut for larger fish like reds or sharks.
If your fishing six hours, you have it all covered.
When I'm in NE Ohio, I just sit in the recliner and turn on ESPN. :fishing:


----------



## jlentz

I fish any time I can, not to particular about tides. I will fish different areas at different tides depending on beach structure. I will skip the long flat beach at high tide if possible but will fish a nice contoured beach any tide. If I am wading and sight casting to fish I prefer low tide.

John


----------



## hellbent

BentHook said:


> That's a loaded question.Some beaches I only fish the high tide and others only the low end.
> In general,if it's a flat beach I'll fish the last of the out going for table fish like whiting or pompano.
> High tide I save for deep water beaches in the first gut for larger fish like reds or sharks.
> If your fishing six hours, you have it all covered.
> When I'm in NE Ohio, I just sit in the recliner and turn on ESPN. :fishing:


I visit the ocean from time to time.

I watch ESPN when it's completely frozen. If you look on a map you'll see there's a pretty big pond near my house.


----------



## jay b

If it's real ocean fishing and 6 hrs. is all you have I say get there right at the end of the low tide so you can scout the beach and find a slew to fish unless you've already done you're scouting and know the beach, then fish the incoming for the next 6 hrs.


----------



## Rob S

I agree with jay, I like outgoing tide and have had the most success with it.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I fish the incoming tide usually about 3-4 hours before high tide. If i have the time I'll fish the outgoing also. I have had success on both tides. For me it depends on the weather. If it is nice and sunny I'll fish the incoming and if it's overcast I'll fish the out going.


----------



## Drumdum

Rob S said:


> I agree with jay, I like outgoing tide and have had the most success with it.


 Me too.. Right as high ebbs until solid low... Caught more cobes when the tide is "mixed up",meaning it's dead high or dead low,and the water can't figure out which way to go.. Strange but it has proven true many times...


----------



## LaughingGull

*Best Conditions*



hellbent said:


> What would be your choice, given you have any six hour slot you choose to fish on a particular day? What are the factors?


Optimal conditions for surf wading are in incoming tide at sunrise after 3 or more days of east wind at less than 10 knots, which makes the surf clear and brings both bait species as well as larger pelagic species closer to the beach. I try to read the surf by observing the way the waves break and ideally find a cut through the sand bars. The steeper the beach, the closer deeper water is to it. If I can't find a cut and I'm wasting too much time I look for a hole. A large flock of shore birds is a good sign. Reading surf is an arcane art, but when your good at it it's possible to fill a 48 quart cooler with fish in an hour. I now have a 72 quart cooler.


----------



## rattler

the best tide is moving...and if fishing a slack tide, you need to be the mover...jmo


----------



## mud

I fish when I want and if Im not getting much I just wait a few and keep my bait moving while at slack


----------



## Fishman

Most time Ill fish any time tide doesn’t matter just because I wan t to fish. It depends on where I’m fishing if its near structure then I will fish the appropriate tide as to where the current is flowing into the structure.


----------



## JeepMike

I fish any and all tides, only thing that gets me off the beach are NPS, storms, and runnin outta beer.


----------

